# Bike porn



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Apologies for those who are not bikers, is this bike porn or not.
Alex


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

MASSIVE YES. 8)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

;-) nice

Saw this electric bike in London last year ..


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Thought the electric bike looked familiar...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mullum,,, saw that electric bike at Goodwood ( in red ) and TBH, despite the classy broad that was representing the constructors and even seemed to know what she was talking about !!, the bike looked rather awkward and looked more like an exercise in design / work in progress rather than a finished product. not for me thnx,, maybe oatleys lotus tho 8)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No I agree, it was just trying too hard to look different. I would like an electric bike though.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I quite like the bike in the OP. It's a proper jet engine design.
On the other hand I've been cleaning up my own bike this weekend. I wanted one of these ever since they were launched in 1996, and I'm on my second one now. There's no substitute for a naturally aspirated quad carb. unrestricted engine. 

p.s. it's the blue one, not the orange one.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Is the Lotus a petrol engine ?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Yes, allegedly it's a 200 hp v twin.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

... not bad, but this is better.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

From the McLaren stand at Goodwood FoS - I quite fancied one of these...


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

TJS said:


> ... not bad, but this is better.


Is that yours TJS? That is a undoubtedly one of the coolest bikes ever. Liquid cooled two stroke about a millenium before anyone else!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> From the McLaren stand at Goodwood FoS - I quite fancied one of these...


yes saw that,,made by Specialized tho bearing mclaren name :? ,, the first day we saw it the rear tyre was flat and the chain / cogs / fr shifter was out of alignment,, pointed it out to them and it was sored on sunday


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A Scott Flying Squirrel ... sadly, not mine !

Very innovative technology for the time, perhaps too clever !! But a beautiful piece of kit, just like the Lotus.

TJS


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Made not a million miles from where I live.
If I remember correctly Alfred Scott started engineering in Bradford, (my home town) and the bikes were produced in Saltaire, just down the road.
That really is a beautiful bike. 8)


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

That electric one reminds me of Razor from robot wars :twisted:


----------

